# HomePod pas sur de savoir qui parle...



## MikaW (11 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous

j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un HomePod mini et jusqu'ici tout marchait bien. j'ai développé quelques raccourci pour piloter un peu de domotique et les invites vocales fonctionnaient bien jusqu'à hier soir. 

Depuis les interactions classiques avec l'enceinte fonctionnent: "allume les lumières" "lance un minuteur de 10 minutes" ou "règle le chauffage sur 21". 
Mais quand j'énonce n'importe quel noms de raccourci, l'enceinte me répond :"je ne suis pas sûre de savoir qui parle".... 
Je n'ai pas touché aux réglages entre les deux moments

Etant donné que la reconnaissance vocale n'est pas dispo en français, qu'est ce qui chatouille Siri comme ça? Car évidemment les raccourcis fonctionnent quand actionnés manuellement ou sur le Siri de mon téléphone.

Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce cas de figure, je suis preneur d'avis ou de solution ;-)


----------



## cbarioz (16 Mars 2021)

Salut j'ai le même souci. Les raccourcis ios fonctionnent de manière aléatoire avec le homepod alors que depuis l'iphone en cliquant ou en le lançant par la voix aucun problème.
J'ai contacté apple mais ils n'ont pas de solution à part me demander de réinitialiser le homepod. Ca n'a pas marché


----------



## MikaW (17 Mars 2021)

cbarioz a dit:


> Salut j'ai le même souci. Les raccourcis ios fonctionnent de manière aléatoire avec le homepod alors que depuis l'iphone en cliquant ou en le lançant par la voix aucun problème.
> J'ai contacté apple mais ils n'ont pas de solution à part me demander de réinitialiser le homepod. Ca n'a pas marché


Salut. en fin de compte j'ai aussi contacté l'assistance Apple qui me dit que c'est un problème inédit (donc rien dans leur arborescence de résolution) hormis la réinitialisation. Le conseiller fait remonter et j'ai a nouveau rendez vous au téléphone avec lui cette après-midi. Wait and see...

Pour toi réinitialiser n'a pas résolu le problème? aïe c'est ennuyeux. et donc du coup? attente de la 14.5 ou demande à Apple un remplacement? perso le HomePod sans la possibilité de piloter la domotique ça vaut quand même pas le coup.


----------



## cbarioz (19 Mars 2021)

MikaW a dit:


> Salut. en fin de compte j'ai aussi contacté l'assistance Apple qui me dit que c'est un problème inédit (donc rien dans leur arborescence de résolution) hormis la réinitialisation. Le conseiller fait remonter et j'ai a nouveau rendez vous au téléphone avec lui cette après-midi. Wait and see...
> 
> Pour toi réinitialiser n'a pas résolu le problème? aïe c'est ennuyeux. et donc du coup? attente de la 14.5 ou demande à Apple un remplacement? perso le HomePod sans la possibilité de piloter la domotique ça vaut quand même pas le coup.


Bonjour, merci pour ta réponse. On attend la suite avec impatience.
Concernant les "BUG" homepod, je me rend compte que j'ai exactement les même avec l'apple TV 4K. Avec la télécommande on peut envoyer des commandes à SIRI. Les "BUG" sont identiques entre apple tv 4K et HOMEPOD. Ca doit être la même base IOS et SIRI qui tournent derrière.


----------



## MikaW (19 Mars 2021)

cbarioz a dit:


> Bonjour, merci pour ta réponse. On attend la suite avec impatience.
> Concernant les "BUG" homepod, je me rend compte que j'ai exactement les même avec l'apple TV 4K. Avec la télécommande on peut envoyer des commandes à SIRI. Les "BUG" sont identiques entre apple tv 4K et HOMEPOD. Ca doit être la même base IOS et SIRI qui tournent derrière.


Après avoir recontacté l'assistance (le 1er mec n'a jamais rappelé), ils ont continué à chercher en me conseillant toutefois de réinitialiser et de refaire un tour des paramètres et réglages un fois fait.
HomePod réinitialisé, j'ai refait les automatisation qui avait sauté (pas toutes heureusement). Je me suis remis comme utilisateur principal (et non le compte HomePod) et à contre-coeur autorisé les requêtes personelles (on est deux utilisateurs à la maison). 
Tout refonctionne comme avant. 

Reste plus qu'a avoir une reconnaissance de la voix en français et je serais vraiment heureux.


----------



## Claudecf (22 Mars 2021)

Siri m’a également fait le coup de Je ne sais pas qui parle. Or, je suis seule chez moi et suis l’unique utilisatrice du système. 
Mais il m’a fait pire. 
Parfois, la nuit, je me réveille et demande à Siri de jouer les nocturnes de Chopin (eh oui, ça m’aide à me rendormir). 
Eh bien la nuit dernière il a lancé .... Claude François! 
C’était bien la première fois de ma longue vie que j’écoutais Claude François. Du coup, il a fallu que j’arrête tout et j’ai mis pas mal de temps à me rendormir! 
La ressemblance entre « nocturnes de Chopin » et Claude François m’échappe. 
Résultat, j’évite d’utiliser Siri.


----------



## cbarioz (15 Avril 2021)

MikaW a dit:


> Après avoir recontacté l'assistance (le 1er mec n'a jamais rappelé), ils ont continué à chercher en me conseillant toutefois de réinitialiser et de refaire un tour des paramètres et réglages un fois fait.
> HomePod réinitialisé, j'ai refait les automatisation qui avait sauté (pas toutes heureusement). Je me suis remis comme utilisateur principal (et non le compte HomePod) et à contre-coeur autorisé les requêtes personelles (on est deux utilisateurs à la maison).
> Tout refonctionne comme avant.
> 
> Reste plus qu'a avoir une reconnaissance de la voix en français et je serais vraiment heureux.


salut, tu avais uniquement ton homepod comme concentrateur, c'est pour ça que tout a sauté? J'ai fait tellement d'automatisation que si ça saute un jour, je serai au font du gouffre


----------



## Claudecf (17 Avril 2021)

Le HomePod mini de ma chambre m’ayant dit une fois de plus (de trop?) qu’il n’était pas sûr de savoir qui parlait, j’ai appelé le service d’Apple à l’aide et ai fait des découvertes. 
Il y a des réglages à faire dans l’application Maison que je n’avais jamais vus, bien que j’aie eu déjà recours à l’aide d’Apple. 
En bas de la page de chacun des HomePods mini, dans l’application maison, il faut appuyer sur la petite roue des réglages et là, on peut établir toutes sortes de précisions, entre autres si une seule ou plusieurs personnes peuvent “parler” à Siri. 
Depuis, ça fonctionne. Je croise les doigts.


----------



## clementsbt (5 Mai 2021)

MikaW a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un HomePod mini et jusqu'ici tout marchait bien. j'ai développé quelques raccourci pour piloter un peu de domotique et les invites vocales fonctionnaient bien jusqu'à hier soir.
> 
> ...


bonjour, 

pour régler ceci aller dans "maison" puis sélectionner votre HomePod. une fois sur votre HomePod aller dans "réglage" puis dans "requête personnelles" cochez le HomePod  et en bas sélectionnez "jamais"

j'espère vous avoir aidez 

bien cordialement 
clement


----------



## Claudecf (7 Mai 2021)

clementsbt a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> pour régler ceci aller dans "maison" puis sélectionner votre HomePod. une fois sur votre HomePod aller dans "réglage" puis dans "requête personnelles" cochez le HomePod et en bas sélectionnez "jamais"
> 
> ...



Je viens de le faire, j’ai demandé le résumé du jour et Siri m’a répondu « je ne suis pas sûr de savoir qui parle »


----------

